
The understated innovation of static site generators - realityking
https://www.contentful.com/blog/2018/07/17/understated-potential-static-site-generators/
======
shaqbert
We are using a GatsbyJS powered static site that triggers a build via Netlify
whenever an editor is hitting publish in their Contentful. Best developer
experience for a modern website in ages.

